# ISO Turkey Breast recipes



## velochic (Mar 11, 2005)

Turkey breasts are much more available and less expensive than chicken breasts here. I've tried using turkey breasts as if they were chicken breasts, but they come out dry and tough every time. I've tried modifying recipes to compensate for the turkey being drier, but it's still not the same moist, tenderness you get with chicken. Does anybody have recipes specifically for turkey breast? TIA!

P.S.  Gonna try Rainee's Tetrazzini recipe for starters.


----------



## Otter (Mar 11, 2005)

Brining should help significantly. Also, use a meat thermometer to ensure that you aren't overcooking - they cook much faster than you would think when you aren't cooking the entire bird.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 11, 2005)

This is one of my favorites:

*Turkey Cutlets with Smoky Black Bean Sauce






*_You can also use chicken tenders. Serve with black beans and tortilla chips. 








_1/4 cup fat-free, less-sodium chicken broth
2 teaspoons onion powder
1 teaspoon bottled minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
1/2 teaspoon white wine vinegar
1/8 teaspoon salt
Dash of ground red pepper
1 (15-ounce) can black beans, rinsed and drained
1 (14.5-ounce) can diced tomatoes, drained
1/2 teaspoon barbecue smoked seasoning (such as Hickory Liquid Smoke)
2 tablespoons butter
8 (2-ounce) turkey breast cutlets
1/8 teaspoon salt
Cooking spray

Combine first 9 ingredients in a small saucepan; bring to a boil. Reduce heat, and simmer 8 minutes. Stir in smoked seasoning; cook for 2 minutes. Remove from heat; stir in butter. 

While sauce cooks, heat a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Sprinkle turkey with 1/8 teaspoon salt. Coat pan with cooking spray. Add turkey to pan; cook 2 minutes on each side or until done. Serve with sauce. 

Serves 4


----------



## Alix (Mar 11, 2005)

Velochic, I subscribe to a turkey recipe site. I get an email from them once a month or so. I will see if I can find it for you and post a link.


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.turkeyrecipes.ca/

Try that one.

Here's another. Scroll down for the turkey breast recipes.

http://www.eatturkey.com/consumer/thanks.html


----------



## Alix (Mar 14, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## Alix (Mar 23, 2005)

For anyone who is interested, there is a monthly newsletter with Turkey recipes in it. Below is the contact info. They are generally very tasty recipes. This months is a lemon turkey stirfry.



Sarah Gardiner
Marketing & Communications Coordinator
Alberta Turkey Producers
info@abturkey.ab.ca
www.albertaturkey.com
​


----------



## velochic (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks all.  Esp. Alix.

I tried a variation of this one:

http://www.eatturkey.com/recipe/recipe.cgi/2/11369

And it was wonderful.  I reduced the recipe since it wasn't a whole bird, and placed the breast on TOP of the onions as well.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Alix (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh yum. That looks wonderful. I will have to see about keeping this thread active and adding leftover turkey recipe links to it! 

Thanks for the reply velochic.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 24, 2005)

Alix,

Thanks for the great links.   I signed up for the monthly recipes and printed out the turkey breast steak with chili-lemon basil sauce recipe.  

SC


----------



## Alix (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome! I love those recipes. I'm on the mailer too. Gotta love it when someone sends you recipes in the mail!


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't cook turkey breasts very often, but I did see this recipe around Thanksginving time and it looked sooo good.  

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_29088,00.html


----------



## velochic (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks ABJ!  I've never seen apple cider here and non-local fresh herbs are hard to come by.  I like the recipe, though.  Just trying to think of a way to use local ingredients.  I'm not in the US, btw.


----------

